# PowerMac won't boot up



## goodgoodies (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey.
The other night I installed a system update on my Power Mac G4. I have OS x 10.4 ( thats all i can remember of it) 
I then restarted and now it won't boot up.
It stays on the white screen with a grey apple, not even the black spinning wheel appears.
It wont boot in single user mode OR safe mode :normal:
I have booted it from the disc and repaired my hard drive, Ive also repaired permissions and verified it. But it still won't start up.
I have removed the network cable, and all USBs and devices but still no luck. 
Stuck on what to do now other than to send it away to be fixed? :sigh:
Any ideas would be great.
Thanks.


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Well, if you've successfully booted from the Mac OS X install disc it at least shows the hardware should be ok. If repairing the disk and permissions didn't help, then try resetting the PRAM.

To reset the PRAM, right after pressing the power button to turn on the machine, hold down the *command (apple)*, *option*, *p* and *r* keys. After you've heard the startup chime at least two times (I usually do three to four) you can release the keys.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

how long did you wait at the grey apple? after some updates it will sit there for 5 or more minuets (i had one take 10) before it moves on, as it's doing some updating and house keeping. if you interrupted it, you may of hosed your os, and will need to reinstall the os. if what shuuhen says doesn't do it, try letting it sit at the apple for a long while.


----------



## goodgoodies (Jan 15, 2008)

The first thing I tried was to reset the PRAM , but ill try it again as i wasnt getting any chimes at that point so didnt wait for two.

Also I left the computer for an hour after the update.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

are you using an apple keyboard plugged directly into the mac? i know from personal experience that some times aftermarket keyboards, and also with kvms, the mac will end up ignoring the keyboard at boot, like pram resets, and getting into single user mode.


----------

